# kde 3.4.0-beta1 - ebuildy - po prostu czad

## Raku

przedwczoraj instalowałem ojcu debiana na jego komputerze. Przypomniało mi się, jak tam jest fajnie zrobione paczkowanie KDE - każda popierdułka wrzucona w oddzielny pakiet. Nie chcesz mieć jakiejś części KDE? nie instalujesz po prostu tego pakietu...

w gentoo rozwiązanie tego było zrobione troche po macoszemu. Owszem - zmienna DO_NOT_COMPILE działa, ale gdy się chciało dodać do KDE powiedzmy jedną grę, trzeba było całe kdegames rekompilować...

a tu widzę na packages.gentoo.org wysyp pakietów z kde 3.4.0-beta1. I każda rzecz popaczkowana w oddzielnych ebuildach. Coś wspaniałego  :Smile: ))

Nieprawdaż?

----------

## skazi

W końcu kde nie będzie się kompilować kilkanaście godzin  :Very Happy:  już nie mogę się doczekać finalnej wersji kde 3.4

----------

## muchar

Mnie tylko interesuje, jak będzie wyglądać upgrade tego, względem obecnego stanu systemu... No zobaczymy.

----------

## Strus

To już od dawna powinno być, lepiej teraz niż w ogóle   :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a tu widzę na packages.gentoo.org wysyp pakietów z kde 3.4.0-beta1. I każda rzecz popaczkowana w oddzielnych ebuildach. Coś wspaniałego ))
> 
> Nieprawdaż?

 

Prawdaż  :Very Happy: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Pepek

W grudniu pisali o tym nawet w którymś GWN-ie. Pełny support tego ma być od wersji 4.x KDE, a od 3.4 będą testy (i tak i tak). Na razie tylko (aż do 4.x) będzie to działać tak, że do kompilacji pojedyńczego pakietu trzeba będzie i tak ściągać i rozpakować całe pakiecisko, np. do kompilacji kmix-a ściągać trzeba będzie całe kdemultimedia. Od 4 ma się to jednak na szczęście zmienić.

BTW, używa ktoś już bety KDE 3.4 ?

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## rampage7

już nie mogę się doczekać - z wiekszości aplikacji nie korzystam, choć czasami jest tak, że człowiek potrzebuje czegoś i patrzy że już ma to razem z kde.

Myślę, że podzielenie wszystkiego na osobne pakiety to jak najbardziej krok w dobrą stronę - kompilacja się skróci, KDE przyspieszy, a użytkownicy nie będą sie denerwować, że korzystają z 10% aplikacji dołączonych do KDE.

To kolejny krok w dobrą stronę, by Gentoo, również jeśli chodzi o KDE, był takim systemem który oferuje nam to co rzeczywiscie potrzebujemy przy maksymalnej wydajności.

----------

## hadogenes

Jak dla mnie to tylko polowiczne sie ciesze bo 

1. Fajnie bo szybciej bedzie sie kompilowalo i szybciej chodzilo itp.

2. Ale zeby np zainstalowac sobie wszystkie gry to bede musial je wszystkie po kolei wypisywac a tak to mam wszystkie w jednym pakiecie

----------

## _troll_

 *hadogenes wrote:*   

> 2. Ale zeby np zainstalowac sobie wszystkie gry to bede musial je wszystkie po kolei wypisywac a tak to mam wszystkie w jednym pakiecie

 

wystarczy ze ktos napisze jakis 'meta-pakiet' -> tak jak obecnie ebuild do kde. Sam ebuild niczego nie instaluje, ma za to w zaleznosciach wszelkie pakiety, ktore na kde sie skladaja.

Spoko - imho, bedzie lepiej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tswiercz

Powinno  być menu - coś takiego jak menuconfig dla kompilacji jądra. Wszystko ładnie poukładane i tylko wybierasz co chcesz mieć zainstalowane  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, że to tak będzie wyglądać.

----------

## arach

cos takiego jest we freebsd w niektorych packach jak kompilujesz z ports'ow

imho nieudane gdyz nie nadaje sie to do nieinteraktywnego upgrade'u systemu (tzn takie menu ala menuconfig, sam podzial paczek jest genialny)

----------

## danrok^

Mam nadzieje, ze jednak zostawia tez metapakiety kdebase i kdelibs. Moze i sie dluzej kompiluje, ale nie trzeba kombinowac co jest, a co nie jest potrzebne do postawienia czystego kde.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## yemu

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Mam nadzieje, ze jednak zostawia tez metapakiety kdebase i kdelibs

 

wyglada na to ze zostawili

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?kdebase-meta-3.4.0_beta1

a swoja droga, ktos juz skompilowal 3.4.0_beta1? przymierzam sie ale wolalbym uslyszec najpierw opinie czy jest stabilne?

pozdr

y

----------

## arach

ja skompilowalem, jeszcze mi sie nie zawiesilo a chodzi wyraznie szybciej

----------

## yemu

 *arach wrote:*   

> ja skompilowalem, jeszcze mi sie nie zawiesilo a chodzi wyraznie szybciej

 

no to moze zaryzykuje  :Wink: 

----------

## yemu

zaryzykowałem i działa!!  :Smile: 

dziala chyba rzeczywiscie szybciej, a powiekszanie ikon na panelu to niezly czad!!

pozdr

y

----------

## Zwierzak

 *yemu wrote:*   

> ...a powiekszanie ikon na panelu to niezly czad!!...

 

Ten bajer był w kde od wersji 3.0  :Wink: 

BTW. jak szybciej dziala to moze i ja zaryzykuje  :Wink: 

----------

## mirek

Podpowiedzcie jak najprosciej przejsc z wersji 3.3.2 do najnowszej 3.4. Czy nie nalezy najpierw rozinstalowac 3.3.2?

----------

## nelchael

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Czy nie nalezy najpierw rozinstalowac 3.3.2?

 

Co zrobic?

PS. emerge -uavD po odmaskowaniu.

----------

## coyote01

ja tez zaryzykowalem i jak narazie spisuje sie swietnie

----------

## danrok^

Hm, no to przy najblizszej okazji ja tez zrobie te kde3.4, skoro je tak wychwalacie. KDE 4 to bedzie dopiero odjazd.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yemu

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  *yemu wrote:*   ...a powiekszanie ikon na panelu to niezly czad!!... 
> 
> Ten bajer był w kde od wersji 3.0 
> 
> 

 

zapewniam Cie, ze TAKIEGO powiekszenia w wersji 3.0 ani 3.1 ani zadnej innej nie bylo  :Smile:  zobacz tu: http://www.deviantart.com/view/14149449/ choc zdaje sie ze na tych screenshotach nie jest uchwycony glowny bajer, czyli to JAK pojawiaja sie "dymki". swoja droga to podpisy pod ikonami moga byc fajnym ulatwieniem i fajnym bajerem dla osob przesiadajacych sie z MS.

pozdr

----------

## joker

jak najszybciej odmaskowac cale kde 3.4 ? musze kazdy pakiet osobno?

----------

## nelchael

Wklej to do /etc/portage/package/unmask:

```
>=kde-base/kbstateapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/akode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/akregator-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/amor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ark-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/arts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/atlantik-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/certmanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/cervisia-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopjava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopperl-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcoppython-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcoprss-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/eyesapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/juk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-xxports-kworldclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalarm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalyptus-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalzium-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kamera-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kandy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kapptemplate-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/karm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kasteroids-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-cppsymbolviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-filelistloader-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-filetemplates-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-helloworld-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-htmltools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-insertcommand-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-kjswrapper-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-kpybrowser-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-make-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-modeline-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-openheader-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-snippets-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-tabbarextension-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-textfilter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-xmlcheck-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-xmltools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/katomic-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbabel-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbattleship-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kblackbox-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbounce-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbruch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbugbuster-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcachegrind-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcalc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcardtools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcminit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcmlinuz-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcron-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdcop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-kate-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-kicker-applets-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-applnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-l10n-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-pam-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-pics-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebindings-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdejava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdelirc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-misc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesu-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdetoys-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdialog-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdict-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdnssd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdvi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/keduca-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kenolaba-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfax-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-desktop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-folder-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-html-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-lnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-txt-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfind-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgamma-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kget-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kghostview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgpg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khangman-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khexedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-kbinaryclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-kolourpicker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-ktimemon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-math-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-mediacontrol-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kiconedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kitchensync-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kiten-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjots-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjsembed-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klatin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klettres-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klickety-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klines-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klipper-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmag-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmathtool-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmid-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmilo-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmines-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmix-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmobile-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmoon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmousetool-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmouth-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmplot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmrml-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmtrace-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knetattach-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knewsticker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knotes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kodo-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kolf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kommander-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kompare-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-arkplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-autorefresh-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-babelfish-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-crashes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-dirfilter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-domtreeviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-fsview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-imagerotation-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-khtmlsettingsplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-kimgalleryplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-kuick-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-minitools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-rellinks-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-searchbar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-sidebar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-smbmounter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-uachanger-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-validators-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-webarchiver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konquest-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konsole-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kooka-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kopete-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korganizer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korn-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korundum-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpackage-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpdf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpercentage-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpilot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpoker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpovmodeler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kppp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krdc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krec-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kreversi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krfb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kruler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksame-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kscd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kshisen-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksim-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksirc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksirtet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksnake-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksokoban-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kspy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kstars-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kstart-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksvgplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksync-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksysv-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktalkd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kteatime-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktimer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktip-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktouch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktron-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktuberling-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kturtle-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktux-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuiviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuser-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kverbos-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kweather-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwifimanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwin4-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkmime-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkonq-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkscan-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksieve-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksvg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/librss-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lilo-config-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lisa-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lskat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/mimelib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-alarm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-alsaplayer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-blurscope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-charlatan-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-dub-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-ffrs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-luckytag-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-lyrics-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-nexscope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-noatunmadness-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-oblique-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-pitchablespeed-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-synaescope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-tippercanoe-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-tyler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-wavecapture-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtjava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtruby-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtsharp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/quanta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/secpolicy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/smoke-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/umbrello-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/vimpart-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/xparts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kttsd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksayit-3.4.0_beta
```

----------

## joker

sprytne    :Razz: 

[EDIT]

mam jeszcze takie 3 pytanka:

1. widze ze on chce instalowac kde 3.4 obok 3.3. jak potem wyglada uruchamianie jednego albo drugiego?

2. jak mam np zainstalowane kdepim, to jak to mam zupgrejdowac do 3.4, jezeli teraz wszystko jest oddzielnie? ebuild kdepim dla 3.4 nie znajduje sie na tej liscie zamaskowanych pakietow. wystarczy go dodac?

3. jak sie ma do kde 3.4 bety qt 4 beta? z ktorego korzysta nowe kde? czy qt 4 to po prostu inna bajka?

----------

## yemu

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. widze ze on chce instalowac kde 3.4 obok 3.3. jak potem wyglada uruchamianie jednego albo drugiego?
> 
> 

 

wpis w /etc/rc.conf:

XSESSION="3.3.2"  zamien na 

XSESSION="3.4" 

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. jak mam np zainstalowane kdepim, to jak to mam zupgrejdowac do 3.4, jezeli teraz wszystko jest oddzielnie? ebuild kdepim dla 3.4 nie znajduje sie na tej liscie zamaskowanych pakietow. wystarczy go dodac?
> 
> 

 

tego do konca nie wiem, bo nie bawilem sie w instalowanie pojedynczo, tylko pojechalem normalnie "starym sposobem". na razie na szczescie caly czas w portage sa ebuildy dzialajace wg. starego sposobu. widzialem tez metaebuildy np. kdepim-meta, ktore w zaleznosciach maja wszystkie poszczegolne programy od kdepim. co do zamaskowania, to kdepim jest na 100% w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask razem z reszta duzych/starych pakietow. wystarczy je zahaszowac zeby zainstalowac kde starym sposobem - ja tak wlasnie zrobilem 

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. jak sie ma do kde 3.4 bety qt 4 beta? z ktorego korzysta nowe kde? czy qt 4 to po prostu inna bajka?

 

qt4 to inna bajka, kde 3.4 korzysta z qt 3.3. zdaje sie ze dopiero kde 4 bedzie korzystac z qt4

pozdro

----------

## joker

fajnie dzieki,

jezeli chodzi o pierwsze pytanie to jest jeszcze taka kwestia ze w rc.conf XSESSION mam shaszowane, gdyz uzywam ~/.xinitrc i tam mam wpisane startkde. w kde jest nowe polecenie do uruchamiania?

[EDIT] tak popatrzylem po katalogach to pewnie bedzie cos takiego

```
/usr/kde/3.3/bin/startkde

/usr/kde/3.4/bin/startkde
```

to teraz mam pytanie, jak wpisze samo startkde bez sciezki to ktore on bierze i gdzie to ewentualnie mozna zdefiniowac (to juz pytanie z czystej ciekawosci)

----------

## szaman

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to teraz mam pytanie, jak wpisze samo startkde bez sciezki to ktore on bierze i gdzie to ewentualnie mozna zdefiniowac (to juz pytanie z czystej ciekawosci)

 

man which

----------

## OBenY

Skuszony Waszymi opiniami wlasnie instaluje to.

Ja normalnie podziwiam chlopakow od KDE - z wersji na wersje - ladniejsze, sprawniejsze, bardziej funkcjonalne i do tego szybsze  :Smile: )

----------

## mirek

@nelchael, jak radziles tak zrobilem - emerge -uavD po odmaskowaniu. 

Lecz teraz mam niestety zarowno wersje 3.3.2. i nowa 3.4. Co teraz zrobic, zeby bezproblemowo pozbyc sie 3.3.2?

----------

## yemu

 *mirek wrote:*   

>  Co teraz zrobic, zeby bezproblemowo pozbyc sie 3.3.2?

 

moze troche na piechote:

```

emerge -C kdelibs-3.3.2

emerge -C kdebase-3.3.2

```

itd. po kolei wszystkie pakiety

pozdr

y

----------

## JarekG

Hello  :Wink: .

Jestem nowy na tym forum i postanowilem dolaczyc do Szanownej Spolecznosci. W sumie nie jestem nowym uzytkownikiem Gentoo i mam juz maly staz na tym systemie, ale nie o tym mi tu pisac  :Smile: .

Kde 3.4. Od razu po zrobieniu emerge sync zobaczylem ze kde 3.4 jest zamaskowane  :Wink: . Odmaskowalem kdelibs i kdebase i zaemergowalem. Musze powiedziec, ze faktycznie jest lzeszym srodowiskiem niz poprzednie. RAMu mi mniej pozera, no i bajeranckie informacje o ikonach w pasku. Fajna animacja powiekszenia i opisu. Podoba mi sie. Na razie mi sie nic nie wiesza ani nic. Ciekawe co osatecznie jeszcze koledzy z KDE wymysla za zmiany  :Wink: .

Jestem dobrej mysli.

----------

## joker

czy naprawde taki czad?

z kdepim potrzebuje tylko korganizer wiec wklepuje

```
emerge korganizer -p
```

i okazuje sie ze:

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/xdelta-1.1.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/certmanager-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akregator-3.4.0_beta1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kode-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.0_beta1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korganizer-3.4.0_beta1
```

gdzie tu ten czad?

pewnie zle cos robie, ale ja chce czad!

----------

## OBenY

Hm no to sobie jednak poczekam, bo system jedcnak odmpowil pelnej kompilacji nowego KDE - libsy w polowie wylecialy w powietrze  :Sad: 

szkoda

----------

## mirek

No to niezla mnie czeka zabawa. Ale jak tu znalezc wszystkie pakiety do odinstalowania?

----------

## rzezioo

jak dla mnie wypas  :Very Happy:  wreszcie moge sobie darowac instalke calego kdebase a zaistalowac tylko to co potrzebuje(Kate + Kwrite)

----------

## JarekG

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gdzie tu ten czad?
> 
> pewnie zle cos robie, ale ja chce czad!

 

No dla mnie czad  :Smile: . 

Poza tym nie dziw sie, ze probuje Ci tyle rzeczy emergowac, bo przeciez jest to nowsza wersja pakietu. To tak jakbys chcial samo kdebase zaemergowac bez kdelibs z tej samej serii.

Przypuszczam, ze nigdy tak nie bedzie, ze bedziesz sobie pisal emerge kdeorganizer i zainstaluje ci tylko to, a potem sie okaze, ze sie sypie, bo dziala na starych bibliotekach. 

Kazdy pakiet ma jakies zaleznosci.

----------

## joker

no nie kazdy poniewaz:

```
$ emerge kate -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-3.4.0_beta1 
```

a po drugie to po co mi przy korganizer 

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0_beta1 

kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta1 ?

----------

## BRuM

Juz od dluzszezgo czasu mysle o przesiadce z Gnoma na KDE. Generalnie w Gnomie niczego mi nie brakuje, ale Wasz entuzjazm KDE (zreszta uzasadniony) udzielil sie i mi   :Razz: 

PZDRWM

----------

## coyote01

kde 3.4 jest wypas, brakuke mi tylko ebuilda kwrite, jest tylko kedit

wywalili z kde kwrite czy jak?

i jeszcze jedno...

uzywa ktos amaroK bo mi wcielo go po kompilacji nowego kde, w poratge jest oznaczony jako zainstalowany a w systemie nie ma pliku amarok  :Smile:  a przekompilowac go nie moge bo mam cos takiego:

```

pentiumek ~ # emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/arts-1.3.2  +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -hardened -jack +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r2  +alsa +arts -cups -debug -doc +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap +ssl +tiff -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1  +arts -cups -debug +java -ldap +opengl +pam -samba +ssl -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2  +alsa +arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex -xine -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.2_beta3  +arts -cjk -debug -gstreamer +kde -mysql -noamazon +opengl -xine -xinerama +xmms 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## joker

sprobuj

```
emerge --nodeps amarok
```

----------

## yemu

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> uzywa ktos amaroK bo mi wcielo go po kompilacji nowego kde, w poratge jest oznaczony jako zainstalowany a w systemie nie ma pliku amarok 
> 
> 

 

obstawiam, ze moze byc w katalogu starego kde: /usr/kde/3.3/bin i dlatego nie dziala z nowym kde.

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a przekompilowac go nie moge bo mam cos takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tu to juz nie wiem, ale moze wygladac na blad z zaleznosciami w ebuildzie amarok. co przywodzi mi na mysl pytanie jak bedzie wygladac sprawa z zalezzosciami, jak rownolegle beda funkcjonowac dwie wersje ebuildow kde? zanosi sie, ze bedzie wszystko niezle pokaszanione...

pozdr

y

----------

## coyote01

przekompilowalem z --nodeps i dziala ale mam jeszcze problem z kasowaniem plikow (nie moge kasowac  :Smile:  ) (wyglada to tak: http://www.smlw.pl/~coyote/pliki/kosz.png) nie wiem co musze jeszcze skompilowac, zeby to dzialalo

----------

## yemu

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> przekompilowalem z --nodeps i dziala ale mam jeszcze problem z kasowaniem plikow (nie moge kasowac  ) (wyglada to tak: http://www.smlw.pl/~coyote/pliki/kosz.png) nie wiem co musze jeszcze skompilowac, zeby to dzialalo

 

czy masz skompilowane kdebase-kioslaves? w 3.4 zrobili wreszcie porzadny Kosz, ktory jest czyms wiecej niz katalogiem i mozna np. przywracac pliki. nowy kosz jest zrobiony przy pomocy kioslave, stad moje pytanie czy masz zainstalowane kdebase-kioslaves.

a tak przy okazji, to nowe KPDF wymiata - wreszcie pozbylem sie ohydnie wygladajacego acrobata. w kpdf jest teraz ciagly podglad, szybko generuja sie miniaturki i ogolnie szybkosc dzialania podskoczyla an tyle ze mozna wreszczie tego uzywac (np. zoom nie trwa 5 sekund na athlonie 2200+  :Smile:  jak to bylo w poprzedniej wersji)

pozdr

y

----------

## coyote01

 *yemu wrote:*   

> czy masz skompilowane kdebase-kioslaves?

 

tego mi wlasnie brakowalo, dzieki

----------

## rampage7

 *yemu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a tak przy okazji, to nowe KPDF wymiata - wreszcie pozbylem sie ohydnie wygladajacego acrobata. w kpdf jest teraz ciagly podglad, szybko generuja sie miniaturki i ogolnie szybkosc dzialania podskoczyla an tyle ze mozna wreszczie tego uzywac (np. zoom nie trwa 5 sekund na athlonie 2200+  jak to bylo w poprzedniej wersji)
> 
> 

 

Kurde - chyba instaluję! Miałem czekać, ale juz dłuzej nie mogę  :Very Happy: 

KPDF działa lepiej, wreszcie jest koszz prawdziwego zdarzenia (jak ja długo na to czekałem) i dochodzi jeszcze prarę rzeczy. No i te ebuildy  :Smile: 

Więc chyba zaraz zrobię sobie backup systemu no i emerguję  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Więc chyba zaraz zrobię sobie backup systemu no i emerguję 

 

twardziele nie robią backupów...

 :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Wiec wywalilem stare KDE, przebudowalem gcc, Xy, qt, zrobilem synca i sprobowalem jeszcze raz. Pelen sukces, piekne jest to nowe KDE - startuje ciut szybciej i chodzi odczuwalnie szybciej  :Smile: ) Chlopaki sa swietni, jak patrze na ilosc nowych funkcji to az sie ciesze  :Smile:  KDE jest tha bestest  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

kurde - no to co sie stało z KPDF to jest poprostu piękne  :Smile: 

A ta funkcja kopiowania - ja pernicze - chyba się z zachwytu rozpłynę  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

fajne te podzielone ebuildy, ale kdebase trzeba zainstalować z kdebase-meta, bo inaczej co chwile jakaś niemiła niespodzianka - a to sie okazuje, że człowiek zapomniał o edytorze menu, a to o kfind itd. Poprostu jest sporo drobnych aplikacji, z których istnienia nawet sobie sprawy nie zdajemy  :Smile:  Dlatego aplikacje - jak najbardziej - instalacja pojedynczo. Ale kdebase z meta-ebuildu chyba najlepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> fajne te podzielone ebuildy, ale kdebase trzeba zainstalować z kdebase-meta, bo inaczej co chwile jakaś niemiła niespodzianka - a to sie okazuje, że człowiek zapomniał o edytorze menu, a to o kfind itd.

 

No wlaśnie, czy ktoś wie może w której paczce znajduje się panel. Zainstalowalem już pojedyncze paczki, ale panelu nie mam...

----------

## Zwierzak

pakiet kdebase-meta laczy wszystkie "stare" pakiety w jedna paczke wiec powinnes automatycznie dostac kpanel

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Panel jest chyba w "kicker".

----------

## skiera

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !!
> 
> Panel jest chyba w "kicker".

 

Dzięki, to było to. Nie ma sensu instalować całego kdebase skoro z niektórych rzeczy i tak się nie korzysta.

----------

## Belliash

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?akregator-3.4.0_beta1-r1

A skad mozna zassac jakas pazcuszke z ebuildami tego?

----------

## Raku

 *yemu wrote:*   

> co do zamaskowania, to kdepim jest na 100% w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask razem z reszta duzych/starych pakietow. wystarczy je zahaszowac zeby zainstalowac kde starym sposobem - ja tak wlasnie zrobilem 
> 
> 

 

taka uwaga - nie zrobiłeś tego odmaskowania zbyt poprawnie. Zalecenie jest takie, żeby odmaskowywać pakiety poprzez wpisanie ich do /etc/portage/package.unmask. 

Zaletą mojego rozwiązania jest to, że pakiety nie zamaskują ci się z powrotem po synchronizacji portage.

Generalnie - nie powinno się modyfikować drzewa portage. Wszystko można zrobić odpowiednimi wpisami w /etc/portage.

----------

## joker

a mi sie nowe kde strasznie ldugo zamyka. jak dam logout to przez jakies 10 sekund ma zwisa i dopiero sie zamyka. czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## yemu

 *raku wrote:*   

> Generalnie - nie powinno siê modyfikowaæ drzewa portage. Wszystko mo¿na zrobiæ odpowiednimi wpisami w /etc/portage.

 

juz zdazylem sie nauczyc tego na bledzie  :Smile:  po emergu mi sie skasowaly wpisy w package.mask, wiec zrobilem jak trzeba czyli dorzucilem do package.unmask  :Smile: 

pozdr

y

----------

## rampage7

 *joker wrote:*   

> a mi sie nowe kde strasznie ldugo zamyka. jak dam logout to przez jakies 10 sekund ma zwisa i dopiero sie zamyka. czego to moze byc wina?

 

mam dokładnie to samo - jako, że mój system chodzi po całym dniu, niespecjalnie mi to przeszkadza, ale jednak irytuje. Pewnie to będzie zwiazane ze wprowadzeniem obsługi przełączania sie pomiedzu sesjami. No i pewnie w kolejnej becie już ten problem zniknie  :Smile: 

Poza tym to stabilność i działanie jak na wersję beta poprostu zaskakuje  :Smile: 

Aha - heheh - śmieszne jest to, że można przenieść śmietnik do..... śmietnika  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

mam pytanie odnośnie waszej techniki instalacji dopasowanego do potrzeb kde 3.4. Ja przemyślałem dwie:

1) modyfikacja meta-ebuildów (wywalenie z nich wszelkich niepotrzebnych rzeczy), ich zapis w /usr/local/portage i uruchomienie emerge kde-okrojone-meta

2) zrzuciłem wszystkie pakiety działami do pliku, zahaszowałem to, czego nie chcę, i uruchomiłem emerge w ten sposób:

```

#!/bin/bash

PACKAGES=`cat kde.packages |grep -v \#`

sudo emerge -av $PACKAGES

```

no i teraz pytanie: co się lepiej będzie sprawdzać w momencie, gdy pojawią sie w portage uaktualnienia?

ad 1) - w world zapisane są tylko meta ebuildy

ad 2) - w world zapisane są wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety z KDE.

czy emerge -avuD będzie dobrze aktualizował moje własne meta-ebuildy, czy za każdym razem musiałbym je generować z uaktualnionych?

----------

## wuja

Faktycznie wymiata  :Very Happy:  i działa jak na betę znakomicie. No prawie...

wymiotło mi wygaszacze    :Shocked: .  Tzn. mogę ustawić, w teście są, działają, ale jak przychodzi ich pora to mam tylko czarny ekran. O czym mogłem zapomnieć?

----------

## rampage7

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Faktycznie wymiata  i działa jak na betę znakomicie. No prawie...
> 
> wymiotło mi wygaszacze   .  Tzn. mogę ustawić, w teście są, działają, ale jak przychodzi ich pora to mam tylko czarny ekran. O czym mogłem zapomnieć?

 

u mnie dokładnie to samo - wydaje mi się, że to poprostu przypadłość beta-wersji  :Smile: 

----------

## lysek

A gdzie się podział KVim i czemu nie mozna w Kdevelop ustawić jako edytora ''osadzonego komponenta vim'' or smt..?  fakt że to nie działało bo sigsegvowal kde-core, ale właściwie to tylko czekałem na nowe kde bo miał być poprawiony kPart, kvim,i Kdevelop a tu lipa:(

----------

## Dawid159

No i mamy kde-3.4-beta2  :Wink:  I znowu czeka nas kompilacja, ciekawe co poprawili  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yemu

u mnie juz sie kdelibs do konca zbliza  :Smile: 

co do bajerow w nowym kde, to mnie sczesaly tematy dla kdm, wreszcie nie musze sie wstydzic ekranu logowania przed kolegami z pracy  :Very Happy: 

zobaczcie np. tu:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20633

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20629

jest tez tam instrukcja instalacji

milego logowania  :Smile: 

y

----------

## Belliash

A jest jakies spolszczenie do tego KDE?

----------

## coyote01

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> A jest jakies spolszczenie do tego KDE?

 

```
emerge kde-i18n
```

musisz miec oczywiscie ustawiony jezyk w zmiennych

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

----------

## qermit

Mam pytanie: kedy wyjdzie wersja finalna (3.4) , bo nie mogę się nigdzie dokopać do tego  :Embarassed: 

PS Te tematy (szczególnie drugi) przypominają mi "trochę" tematy z gdm'a - i dobrze.

----------

## joker

 *Quote:*   

> Wednesday March 16th, 2005: Targeted Release date

 

http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.4-release-plan.html

----------

## skazi

 *yemu wrote:*   

> u mnie juz sie kdelibs do konca zbliza 
> 
> co do bajerow w nowym kde, to mnie sczesaly tematy dla kdm, wreszcie nie musze sie wstydzic ekranu logowania przed kolegami z pracy 
> 
> zobaczcie np. tu:
> ...

 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20658

temat dla kde 3.4 z Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *skazi wrote:*   

> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20658
> 
> temat dla kde 3.4 z Gentoo 

 

Chyba stanie sie on moim domyslnym tematem  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

skazi i zwierzak: prosze o usuwanie z urli czesci odpowiedzialnych za sesje (np. PHPSESSID=, SID=, PHPSID=) - takie zostawienie daje fajne mozliwosci ataku (SID snatching).

----------

## coyote01

kurde, zepsuli w beta2 przezroczystosc paska (kickera)  :Sad:  i nieda sie juz przeniesc kosza do kosza  :Smile: 

----------

## golian

A czy w beta2 naprawili długie wylogowywanie z sesji tak jak to ma miejsce w beta1?? Bo jak nie to nie kompiluje  :Smile: 

----------

## coyote01

u mnie nie bylo takiego problemu wiec nie wiem

w ustawieniach tła dodali Get New Wallpapers (bylo w beta1?) mozna pobierac nowe tapety z kde-look.org  :Smile: 

----------

## golian

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w ustawieniach tła dodali Get New Wallpapers (bylo w beta1?) mozna pobierac nowe tapety z kde-look.org 

 

bylo w beta1:)

----------

## yemu

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> w ustawieniach tła dodali Get New Wallpapers (bylo w beta1?) mozna pobierac nowe tapety z kde-look.org 

 

w beta1 chyba nie bylo tego

EDIT: hehehe, co za roznica zdan  :Smile:  ja sie nie upieram, moze i bylo

----------

## OBenY

Hmmmmm mialem beta1, teraz mam beta2, ale przeraza mnie jedna rzecz - srodowisko fajnie, szybkie, stabilne, ale CO SIE STALO Z OPCJA USUN ?? Czyzby jedyna mozliwoscia kasowania plikow bylo przenoszenie do kosza ?

Wy tez nie mozecie normalnie "usuwac" ? Devsi planuja to przywrocic, czy bede musial latac zrodla ?

----------

## Dawid159

W menu faktycznie nie ma usuń, ale pliki można usuwać nie przenosząć ich do kosza  :Wink:  Wystarczy SHIFT + DELETE  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## OBenY

No to pozostaje pisanie laty  :Sad:  eh, porypalo chlopakow, tyle dobrego zrobili, a ta jedna rzecz mnie denerwuje bardziej niz ciesze sie z nowych rzeczy ... wrrrrr Po co to w ogole wymyslili ???

----------

## m@niac!

spoko, przeciez to dopiero beta2, do stabla jeszcze sporo czasu, na pewno dorobia, o ile bedzie zgloszone (a pewnie juz jest) mozliwe ze w najblizszych snapshotach juz pozycja usun sie pojawi.

----------

## OBenY

Hmmm ale zawsze byla, wiec czemu mieliby ja wywalic ? Nie rozumiem, modle sie aby byla  :Razz: 

----------

## rampage7

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hmmmmm mialem beta1, teraz mam beta2, ale przeraza mnie jedna rzecz - srodowisko fajnie, szybkie, stabilne, ale CO SIE STALO Z OPCJA USUN ?? Czyzby jedyna mozliwoscia kasowania plikow bylo przenoszenie do kosza ?
> 
> Wy tez nie mozecie normalnie "usuwac" ? Devsi planuja to przywrocic, czy bede musial latac zrodla ?

 

hehe - jest jak byk w opcjach konquerora opcję która dodaje do menu kontekstowego opcję "usuń"  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

a działa Wam przeźroczystość kickera w kde beta2? Bo u mnie robi jakieś bunty  :Sad: 

Druga sprawa - też u Was po zaemergowaniu drugiej bety kde nie zaimportowały się ustawienia z .kde3.4 (czyli z instalacji beta1)? Ja musiałem bydlęco zmienić nazwę '.kde3.4' na '.kde' by nie musieć wszystkiego od nowa konfigurować

----------

## Dawid159

Heh to pewnie przez to. że tłumaczenie mam jeszcze z bety1 i część rzeczy jest po angielsku  :Wink:  Więc jednak nie usuneli  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: Co do kickera to przezroczystość działa za wyjątkiem zegarka   :Sad: 

----------

## OBenY

rampage7: thx bardzo, ufff ulzylo mi  :Smile:  Dzieki jeszcze raz, nie wiem czemu, ale nie wpadlem na pomysl - by przejrzec konfiguracje  :Smile: 

Swoja droga Po starcie czystego konquerora calkiem pozyteczne menu dodali  :Smile:  Nowe KDE zapowiada sie swietnie  :Smile:  Tylko stabilnosc niech poprawia przezroczystosci okien - wyglada to zafajniascie, ale Xy na tym sie sypia straszliwie...

----------

## coyote01

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> a działa Wam przeźroczystość kickera w kde beta2? Bo u mnie robi jakieś bunty 

 

zupełna przezroczystość działa, ale częśćiowa nie  :Sad:  ja wrociłem do kickera z beta1  :Smile: 

----------

## tdi

ja nie mam usuń w beta1, a tak all działa jak należy

----------

## crs

Mam dwa pytania:

1. Czy błąd z przeźroczystością kickera jest zgłoszony i czy przypadkiem nie wynika on z przechodzenia na przeźroczystośc via xserver?

2. Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć. Jak ustawić by klawiatura numeryczna była włączana przez kde przy starcie?

----------

## Dawid159

Ad 2)

Centrum sterowania -> Urządzenia peryferyjne -> Klawiatura  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crs

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Ad 2)
> 
> Centrum sterowania -> Urządzenia peryferyjne -> Klawiatura 

 

O żesz, dzięĸi. Jak mogłem tego nie zauważyć? Buu.  :Smile: 

No nic, zdarza się. 

A zna ktoś odpowiedź na pierwsze pytanie?

----------

## Pepek

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Ad 2)
> 
> Centrum sterowania -> Urządzenia peryferyjne -> Klawiatura 

 

A ja mam ten sam problem, ale u mnie nie ma pozycji Klawiatura w tym miejscu. Zresztą nie ma jej w całym Centrum Sterowania. Mam kde 3.4beta2.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *Dawid159 wrote:*   Ad 2)
> 
> Centrum sterowania -> Urządzenia peryferyjne -> Klawiatura  
> 
> A ja mam ten sam problem, ale u mnie nie ma pozycji Klawiatura w tym miejscu. Zresztą nie ma jej w całym Centrum Sterowania. Mam kde 3.4beta2.
> ...

 

A może znajduje się to w jakimś większym pakiecie, którego nie masz zainstalowanego. Też ma beta2 w tym kdebase-meta,kdeadmin-meta reszta według potrzeb  :Wink: 

----------

## crs

Może brakuje modułu odpowiedzialnego za to w kontrol-center?

Wkleję to co ja mam zainstalowane z kde i może to coś pomoże.

```
# qpkg -I kde-base/

kde-base/akode *

kde-base/akregator *

kde-base/arts *

kde-base/certmanager *

kde-base/drkonqi *

kde-base/kappfinder *

kde-base/kate *

kde-base/kcheckpass *

kde-base/kcminit *

kde-base/kcontrol *

kde-base/kdcop *

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins *

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes *

kde-base/kdebase-applnk *

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves *

kde-base/kdebase-l10n *

kde-base/kdebase-meta *

kde-base/kdebase-pam *

kde-base/kdebase-pics *

kde-base/kdebase-startkde *

kde-base/kdebugdialog *

kde-base/kde-env *

kde-base/kde-i18n *

kde-base/kdelibs *

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts *

kde-base/kdepasswd *

kde-base/kdeprint *

kde-base/kdesktop *

kde-base/kdesu *

kde-base/kdialog *

kde-base/kfind *

kde-base/khelpcenter *

kde-base/khotkeys *

kde-base/kicker *

kde-base/klipper *

kde-base/kmenuedit *

kde-base/knetattach *

kde-base/knode *

kde-base/konqueror *

kde-base/konqueror-khtmlsettingsplugin *

kde-base/konqueror-searchbar *

kde-base/konsole *

kde-base/kontact *

kde-base/kpager *

kde-base/kpdf *

kde-base/kpersonalizer *

kde-base/kreadconfig *

kde-base/kscreensaver *

kde-base/ksmserver *

kde-base/ksplashml *

kde-base/kstart *

kde-base/ksysguard *

kde-base/ksystraycmd *

kde-base/ktip *

kde-base/ktnef *

kde-base/kwalletmanager *

kde-base/kwin *

kde-base/kxkb *

kde-base/libkcal *

kde-base/libkdenetwork *

kde-base/libkdepim *

kde-base/libkmime *

kde-base/libkonq *

kde-base/libkpgp *

kde-base/libkpimidentities *

kde-base/mimelib *

kde-base/nsplugins *

```

Może doinstalowanie czegoś pomoże?

----------

## Pepek

To może ja w takim razie wkleję, co ja posiadam z kde-base/*. Może ktoś pozna czego mi brakuje, żeby mieć w Centrum Sterowania opcje dotyczące klawiatury.

```
# qpkg -I kde-base/

kde-base/akregator *

kde-base/ark *

kde-base/certmanager *

kde-base/kaddressbook *

kde-base/kappfinder *

kde-base/kate *

kde-base/kbattleship *

kde-base/kcalc *

kde-base/kcheckpass *

kde-base/kcminit *

kde-base/kcontrol *

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles *

kde-base/kdebase-applnk *

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves *

kde-base/kdebase-pam *

kde-base/kdebase-startkde *

kde-base/kde-env *

kde-base/kde-i18n *

kde-base/kdelibs *

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves *

kde-base/kdesktop *

kde-base/kdesu *

kde-base/kdm *

kde-base/kfind *

kde-base/kicker *

kde-base/klipper *

kde-base/kmail *

kde-base/kmailcvt *

kde-base/kmenuedit *

kde-base/kmix *

kde-base/kolourpaint *

kde-base/konsole *

kde-base/kontact *

kde-base/kpat *

kde-base/kpdf *

kde-base/kpersonalizer *

kde-base/kreadconfig *

kde-base/kshisen *

kde-base/ksirc *

kde-base/ksmserver *

kde-base/ksnapshot *

kde-base/ksplashml *

kde-base/ksysguard *

kde-base/ktnef *

kde-base/kuickshow *

kde-base/kweather *

kde-base/kwin *

kde-base/libkcal *

kde-base/libkdegames *

kde-base/libkdenetwork *

kde-base/libkdepim *

kde-base/libkmime *

kde-base/libkonq *

kde-base/libkpgp *

kde-base/libkpimidentities *

kde-base/libksieve *

kde-base/mimelib *

kde-base/unsermake *
```

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## mirek

U mnie wyglada to tak:

```
qpkg -I kde-base/

kde-base/arts *

kde-base/kdeadmin *

kde-base/kdebase *

kde-base/kde-env *

kde-base/kde-i18n *

kde-base/kdelibs *

kde-base/kdemultimedia *

kde-base/kdenetwork *

kde-base/kdeutils *

kde-base/kpdf *

```

i klawiature mam wiec moze brakuje ci kde-base/kdeadmin

----------

## Dawid159

brakuje Ci kxkb  :Wink:  

```
*  kde-base/kxkb

      Latest version available: 3.4.0_beta2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 48,696 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: Kicker applet for management of X keymaps

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## Pepek

 *mirek wrote:*   

> U mnie wyglada to tak:
> 
> ```
> qpkg -I kde-base/
> 
> ...

 

Nie no sorki, ale wiem, że na pewno nie to. To na pewno miałem na 3.3, a tam kdeadmin nie miałem. To na bank jest w kde-base/kdebase, ale ponieważ w KDE 3.4 beta2 zostało to rozbite na wiele części, to to mi znikło. Mógłbym zainstalować całe kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4_beta2, ale nie chcę tego mieć, gdyż większości tego nie używam (np. konqueror-a w ogóle nie używam, więc go nie chcę). Co do kxkb, to właśnie się emerguje, jak już będzie, to napiszę, czy pomogło.

[EdiT]Emerge kxkb pomógł. Dzięki.[/EdiT]

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## joker

u mnie jest cos takiego jeszcze ze jak zaloguje sie z innym WM'em (uzywam kdm) i potem wroce do kde3.4 to ten cos jakby gubi sie z confgami bo nie kasuja sie a nie odczytuje ich (wlacza sie kreator konfiguracji)

druga rzecz to taka ze jak nacisne guzik menu to to pojawia sie ale znika zaraz i musze naciskac jeszcze raz. nie dzieje sie tak zawsze ale czesto.

i trzecia rzecz nie wiem czy zwiazana z kde3.4 czy wogole z kde to mam taki kwas ze pod tym WM'em aplikacje 3d (glxgears, q3, CS przez cedege) co jakies 20 sekund maja taka pauze pol sekundowa. na fluxie czy xfce nie ma czegos takiego.

macie takie problemy?

----------

## Dawid159

 *joker wrote:*   

> druga rzecz to taka ze jak nacisne guzik menu to to pojawia sie ale znika zaraz i musze naciskac jeszcze raz. nie dzieje sie tak zawsze ale czesto. 

 

Tego problemu też czasami doznaje, czyli nie jesteś sam  :Wink:  Pewnie do wersji stabilnej poprawia, a o ile się nie myle jakoś niedługo ma wyjść rc1  :Twisted Evil:  Mnie zastanawia jeszcze taka jedna rzecz, a mianowicie jak klikam PPM na jakimś archiwum to zawsze tam było polecenie rozpakuj (rozpakuj tutaj, rozpakuj do...) a teraz go nie ma  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablos

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Mnie zastanawia jeszcze taka jedna rzecz, a mianowicie jak klikam PPM na jakimś archiwum to zawsze tam było polecenie rozpakuj (rozpakuj tutaj, rozpakuj do...) a teraz go nie ma 

 

Ja takowe polecenia mam.

----------

## danrok^

Zemergowałem kde 3.4, chodzi faktycznie wyranie szybciej, ale.... jak zmniejszyłem panel to "small" to po restarcie ikonki na panelu byly wieksze od samego panelu (poucinane). Mial ktos cos podobnego?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mirek

Po emerge kde beta2 nie dziala mi  klawiatura.(klawiatura dzialala poprawnie w beta1). 

```

tux mirek # emerge -p kde-base/kxkb

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (from pkg kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta2)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta2
```

Nie bardzo wiem jak do tego sie zabrac, co mi konkretnie blokuje?

Ps. Post pisze pod xfce gdzie klawiatura dziala poprawnie.

----------

## Gogiel

emerge -C kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta2; emerge kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta2

Jak to nic nie da, to to jest bug - zglos go.

----------

## mirek

Przeciez kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta2 wcale nie jest zainstalowany i przy probie instalacji jest blokowany przez inny pakiet.

----------

## Dawid159

A ten pakiet ktory blokuje to nie jest przypadkiem kdebase-3.4  :Question:  Chodzi mi o to czy jak instalowales kde to uzyles emerge kdebase czy kdebase-meta jezeli to pierwsze to znaczy ze kxkb tez jest juz zainstalowane  :Wink:  To czy masz kxkb mozna sprawdzic w centrum sterowania -> Urzadzenie peryferyjne -> klawiatura (jezeli brakuje tej sekcji to znaczy, ze nie masz kxkb)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mirek

Masz racje, znajduje klawiature w centrum sterowania -> Urzadzenie peryferyjne, lecz musialem cos namieszac i mi nie dziala. Aplikacje moge uruchamiac przy pomocy myszy.

Jakies sugestje, co moge z tym zrobic?

----------

## mirek

Postanowiłem re-emergowac kde lecz to tez nic nie pomogło. 

Przypadkowo zauważyłem, ze przy dłuższym przytrzymaniu klawiszy litery pojawiają się, czyli klawiatura działa z dużym opóźnieniem. 

Czy jest jakaś możliwość regulacji opóźnienia/przyspieszenia reakcji klawiatury?

----------

## joker

zobacz w control center -> regional & acces... -> acces... -> zakladka keyboard

----------

## mirek

Dzieki, pomoglo. Nie wiem jak ale musialem tam namieszac.

----------

## joker

nie musiales  :Smile:  tez tak kiedys mialem a nic nie mieszalem, prawdopodobnie jest jakis globalny skrot klawiszowy ktory to uaktywnia i mogles przypadkowo go wcisnac

----------

## rampage7

mi wyskakuje okno dialogowe, że uzyłem skrótu, który włącza 'slow keys' - do wyboru mam ok oraz anuluj  :Smile: 

czyli dokładnie jak w wingrozie xp

----------

## Polin

Czy jesli zainstaluje kde 3.4.0 z metapakietu to bede mogl potem powywalac pojedyncze zbedne programy poprzez emerge -C? Czy moze kde bedzie traktowane jak jeden wielki pakiet i nie bedzie mozliwosci powywalania zbednych mi rzeczy typu povray, kopete and such?

----------

## rampage7

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Czy jesli zainstaluje kde 3.4.0 z metapakietu to bede mogl potem powywalac pojedyncze zbedne programy poprzez emerge -C? Czy moze kde bedzie traktowane jak jeden wielki pakiet i nie bedzie mozliwosci powywalania zbednych mi rzeczy typu povray, kopete and such?

 

nie próbowałem ale imho będziesz mógł, bo to poprostu ebuild nie instalujący niczego a zawierajacy w zależnościach wszystko co potrzebne. Tak więc spokojna głowa - instaluj  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie próbowałem ale imho będziesz mógł, bo to poprostu ebuild nie instalujący niczego a zawierajacy w zależnościach wszystko co potrzebne. Tak więc spokojna głowa - instaluj 

 

Rozumiem, dzieki za szybka odpowiedz.  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Czy jesli zainstaluje kde 3.4.0 z metapakietu to bede mogl potem powywalac pojedyncze zbedne programy poprzez emerge -C? Czy moze kde bedzie traktowane jak jeden wielki pakiet i nie bedzie mozliwosci powywalania zbednych mi rzeczy typu povray, kopete and such?

 

IMO nie będziesz mógł usunąć. Owszem - jest to możliwe, ale każde emerge -uD będzie ci na nowo instalowało to co usunąłeś (bo metapakiet będzie zarejestrowany w world i będą przywracane brakujące zależności). Z kolei jak usuniesz pakiet *-meta, to nie będą ci się aktualizowały pojedyncze pakiety (bo nie będą w world zapisane), a emerge --depclean będzie cchiał usunąć wszystkie pakiety skojarzone z usuniętym *-meta.

----------

## rampage7

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Polin wrote:*   Czy jesli zainstaluje kde 3.4.0 z metapakietu to bede mogl potem powywalac pojedyncze zbedne programy poprzez emerge -C? Czy moze kde bedzie traktowane jak jeden wielki pakiet i nie bedzie mozliwosci powywalania zbednych mi rzeczy typu povray, kopete and such? 
> 
> IMO nie będziesz mógł usunąć. Owszem - jest to możliwe, ale każde emerge -uD będzie ci na nowo instalowało to co usunąłeś (bo metapakiet będzie zarejestrowany w world i będą przywracane brakujące zależności). Z kolei jak usuniesz pakiet *-meta, to nie będą ci się aktualizowały pojedyncze pakiety (bo nie będą w world zapisane), a emerge --depclean będzie cchiał usunąć wszystkie pakiety skojarzone z usuniętym *-meta.

 

racja, jednak jako tako wywalić można no a tego dotyczyło pytanie. W razie czego można zobaczyć później co tam --depclean wywala i dorzucić do world  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

ja zrobiłem inaczej:

wygrepowałem wszystkie pakiety z metapakietów do pliku, zaznaczyłem z którego meta pochodzą dane pakiety, poczytałem co dany pakiet robi, zahaszowałem czego nie potrzebuje i w pętli zpauściłem instalację wszystkiego po kolei. W ten sposób mam wszystkie ebuildy w world.

Skryptu niestety nie opublikuję, bo w międzyczasie zmieniły się nazwy wielu ebuildów, a nie chce mi się uaktualniać.

----------

